# Brown spotting



## Tiger777 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I'm a bit of a lurker on this forum but am posting today as am hoping someone can shed some light on my worries.

I'm  13dpt, had 2x2 day embies transferred, my otd is on fri 15th. I've had no symptoms to speak of, some twinges here and there but nothing like AF cramping, mild headaches last three evenings but that's it.

Have just noticed brown discharge after wiping (sorry if tmi!) 

Has anyone any positive experience of this? Am thinking it's too late for implantation bleeding? 

This is my third and final attempt so am just a little apprehensive! My previous negative attempts I 
had AF cramps prior to otd but no bleeding till the day after negative result.

Is it still possible to get a bfp?

Xx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

I had small brown spotting in days 8dp3dt and 9dp3dt, only saw it in my panty liners. Got my BFP last Thursday and today noticed some small streaks of pink-brownish discharge when wiping. I am sure it is quite normal and nothing to worry about. As long as it isn't fresh blood.


----------



## Tiger777 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks supertrouper81, its certainly not fresh (yet)! trying to see it as a positive but is sooo hard.
Congrats on your bfp


----------



## Polly1976 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi, So glad I saw your thread....I too have had some brown spotting just now also Day 8 3dt - Thanks for your feedback Supertrouper.

So all ok unless it goes red?


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi tiger777, you are very welcome to join the July 2ww thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265658.0

best of luck


----------

